
Why is the Dallas startup community turning on itself? - HillRat
http://www.dallasnews.com/business/technology/headlines/20160722-why-is-the-dallas-startup-community-turning-on-itself.ece
======
maxharris
What percentage of those potential investors in Dallas have lived and worked
in the Bay Area for a significant length of time?

What do the best of the founders expect? Do they have businesses that will
still take off even without the investors throwing more gas on the fire? Or
are they just looking for a pile of cash to gamble with on unvalidated hopes?

Finally, where do all these people live? Are they concentrated footsteps away
from each other downtown, or are they all isolated apart from one another in
the suburbs?

